# Police and RSPCA raid vet centre



## Moobli (23 March 2018)

I saw bits of news on this story yesterday but am still not quite sure what is going on.  Does anyone else know?  The report says it is on welfare issues but there was a rumour that it was possibly rabies (and apparently the person who runs this places brings in a lot of Romanian rescues).

https://www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk/news/grimsby-news/police-rspca-raid-vet-centre-1373303


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 March 2018)

so is it run by a vet(s)? big operation.


----------



## Zero00000 (23 March 2018)

There are photos of horrifying conditions in there, I'll find the link


----------



## Red-1 (23 March 2018)

I found the most worrying part was that some people had their dogs/cats there as kennels while they are on holiday, or for vet treatment and the RSPCA tell them....

"Owners whose pets were at 4 Paws should contact the RSPCA appeal line on 0300 123 8018 and leave their details in relation to 'Operation Cadmium'. A member of our team will contact you in the coming days."

After the arab horses that were PTS when "rescued" by the RSPCA, despite people saying they would take care of them, and despite an independent vet saying they were generally healthy (apart from needing trimming, feeding, worming and rain scald treating), if I had a dog there I would be incandescent that I had to merely leave my details in a message!

One of the comments seems to imply that drugs were being imported inside the dogs. No idea if that is pure speculation or if it has more substance. TBH that is less worrying than Rabies, especially as a local witness says dogs frequently escape from the establishment.


----------



## Zero00000 (23 March 2018)

http://www.grimsbyindependent.co.uk/2018/03/22/exclusive-images-from-within-4-paws-raided-today/


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 March 2018)

Red-1 said:



			if I had a dog there I would be incandescent that I had to merely leave my details in a message!
		
Click to expand...

having seen the photos-there's no way that place didnt stink to high heaven within 100 metres of it, anyone leaving a dog there for medical treatment needs to take a good hard look at themselves to see if they have the judgment to be keeping a dog.


----------



## Red-1 (23 March 2018)

Zero00000 said:



http://www.grimsbyindependent.co.uk/2018/03/22/exclusive-images-from-within-4-paws-raided-today/

Click to expand...

Gosh, that does not look like anywhere i would leave a pet, you are correct!


----------



## DD (23 March 2018)

unforgivable.


----------



## deb_l222 (23 March 2018)

Crikey, that's a massive recovery operation isn't it.

Going slightly off track here but I think it's only a matter of time before we face the real possibility of rabies again in this country.  There's an unfortunate niche in the rescue market at the moment of rather cute 'Disney' dogs coming from abroad.  You know the ones; all floppy ears and fur.  The reputable rescues will ensure all paperwork is up to date but how many dogs are making it past the border in the boot of a car or the back of a van?

Rescuing from abroad is also a very cheap way of getting your hands on a GSP, GWP, English Setter, Beagle and a massive amount of floppy eared hounds.  The gap in the market is there and plenty of people are around to fill it - this establishment included by the looks of it.


----------



## skinnydipper (23 March 2018)

Oh dear, that is horrendous, poor animals. 

Can someone explain to me why we need to import strays, do we not have enough of our own that need homes?  Dogs in pound situations are being put to sleep every week here.

It concerns me that we are bringing in dogs from Romania, Cyprus, Iraq, etc. to be rehomed in the UK.  I meet 2, one from Cyprus and one from Romania.  I asked the woman with the Romanian dog that very question - her answer was she saw her on a website and she looked cute; didn't bother to visit Dogs Trust or the other rescues which are virtually on our doorstep.  Is it fashionable to say your dog is a street dog from Romania? 

Distemper (previously very rare in the UK) is now increasing.  Babesiosis has been introduced.  

If someone is concerned about the street dogs in wherever would it not be more sensible to donate the money to a charity in that country and get the problem resolved at source?

Sorry, while I have been labouring over this post I see that someone has beaten me to it.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 March 2018)

skinnydipper said:



			If someone is concerned about the street dogs in wherever would it not be more sensible to donate the money to a charity in that country and get the problem resolved at source?
		
Click to expand...

you would think so SD but sadly,  they seem to be very much 'save any life at any cost' type. 

rabies is a nasty disease but as dog owners, probably the least of our worries in terms of infectious disease being introduced to the UK. and as Deb says, a cheap way of getting a pure bred dog (albeit with no health testing etc etc) or the cute kind of mutt we no longer produce in the UK, or at least without a hefty price tag.  if UK rescue centres are turning you down for daring to have a job and web pages are tugging at your heart strings with cute pups on the cheap..


----------



## chillipup (23 March 2018)

I'd hazard a guess that the photos of the animals (apparently taken before the raid) were passed onto the Police and or RSPCA and on that basis, a warrant to search the premises was issued. I doubt the owner would have allowed any RSPCA in if they had visited the place before. 

It appears to be yet another person who has, (perhaps) started out with all good intentions, then found themselves completely out of their depth (Jodie Fairbrother? ) by taking on so many. Failing to stop when things started to wrong or ask for help but continued to ignore the massive responsibility they had created, by just putting their head in the sand! 

If all the dogs/cats taken away are in Dog's trust care, matching up the animal with their rightful owners, who had boarded them at this hell hole shouldn't be too difficult. Though it may take a few days as they may be dotted in kennels all around the country.

I doubt there was a rabies scare at the centre, otherwise it would have been locked down and Ministry and Animal health would be at the forefront of the raid.


----------



## BBP (23 March 2018)

chillipup said:



			I'd hazard a guess that the photos of the animals (apparently taken before the raid) were passed onto the Police and or RSPCA and on that basis, a warrant to search the premises was issued. I doubt the owner would have allowed any RSPCA in if they had visited the place before. 

It appears to be yet another person who has, (perhaps) started out with all good intentions, then found themselves completely out of their depth (Jodie Fairbrother? ) by taking on so many. Failing to stop when things started to wrong or ask for help but continued to ignore the massive responsibility they had created, by just putting their head in the sand! 

If all the dogs/cats taken away are in Dog's trust care, matching up the animal with their rightful owners, who had boarded them at this hell hole shouldn't be too difficult. Though it may take a few days as they may be dotted in kennels all around the country.
		
Click to expand...

Unusual for armed officers to attend purely on the basis of animal welfare concerns alone, must be some strong intel regarding potential individuals on site (I would have thought!)


----------



## deb_l222 (23 March 2018)

skinnydipper said:



			Is it fashionable to say your dog is a street dog from Romania?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the niche in the market unfortunately.  Fashion trends with animals come and go, just like clothes.  It's just the same with horses as it is with dogs and at the moment, the 'rescue from abroad' is the current trend.  It's no different to the French Bulldog being the breed of choice for the masses, closely followed by the pug (of all things).  There are a couple of rescues for everything crossed with a Pug.

From a rescue's point of view, it costs them nothing to import from abroad.  The costs are covered by the breed rescue in the other country (that's if it's a breed rescue).  They also don't have the additional hassle of putting up with previous owners often long lists of re-homing stipulations, crocodile tears, abuse and every excuse under the sun to listen to as they walk away from their 'beloved' pet.  These dogs just arrive in a van!!  You can see why they do it.

What does annoy me are the rescues who re-home from abroad direct to the UK, with no UK support.  If the re-homing arrangement doesn't work out, the dog lands up in a general rescue because the original overseas rescue hasn't got a contingency plan in place.  The plus side to foreign dogs is you're usually 100% guaranteed to acquire a perfectly socialised dog as they're often kept in big social packs.

Sorry OP, I've gone off on one totally now and hijacked the post.  I'm not sure why I'm in a ranting mood today


----------



## chillipup (23 March 2018)

skinnydipper .... 
If someone is concerned about the street dogs in wherever would it not be more sensible to donate the money to a charity in that country and get the problem resolved at source?
[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			It would, I quite agree.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 March 2018)

seems that this has been going on for a long time under different guises and rescue centres (since 2014 apparently). hundreds of dogs per month, thousands overall have been brought in and trafficked (because these dogs are NOT being rescued). lots of other 'rescue' centres have been paying her for transporting dogs here. 2 vans containing up to 100 dogs have been found (after being holed up in JF's mum's pub during the raid). she's not a vet or a VN.


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 March 2018)

deb_l222 said:



			The plus side to foreign dogs is you're usually 100% guaranteed to acquire a perfectly socialised dog as they're often kept in big social packs.
		
Click to expand...

Depending on the country of origin or the situation, these will often be dogs that have never lived in a house, been in a vehicle, walked on a lead or dealt with any sort of noisy, busy, normal social/environmental situations. They can be pretty much feral and bred from generations of feral dogs, their instincts are to survive and to run from danger. I don't call that perfectly socialised or indeed good family pet material and it must be insanely stressful for the dogs to come here over road and sea in the first place, to be 'loved'.
But as long as rescuers can get a warm, fuzzy glow...or a few quid in their back pocket.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 March 2018)

deb_l222 said:



			The plus side to foreign dogs is you're usually 100% guaranteed to acquire a perfectly socialised dog as they're often kept in big social packs.
		
Click to expand...

true, they're often socialised to other dogs-just not to the 3 bed semi, the noisy kids, people, leads or the cars used to bring them home. all of the missing dogs we've had locally in the last few years have been foreign rescues that leg it upon the car boot being opened or out the front door.

 thats without the blind Romanian dogs being brought over-thats a whole other niche or people feeling good about themselves (sorry if this feels like I am having a go at you, I am really not -the whole thing leaves me feeling so angry, both for the foreign dogs and the risk that it puts our own dog population at).


----------



## Cahill (23 March 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			Depending on the country of origin or the situation, these will often be dogs that have never lived in a house, been in a vehicle, walked on a lead or dealt with any sort of noisy, busy, normal social/environmental situations. They can be pretty much feral and bred from generations of feral dogs, their instincts are to survive and to run from danger. I don't call that perfectly socialised or indeed good family pet material and it must be insanely stressful for the dogs to come here over road and sea in the first place, to be 'loved'.
But as long as rescuers can get a warm, fuzzy glow...or a few quid in their back pocket.
		
Click to expand...

also i note many of these dog leg it within a few days in the new home.


----------



## skinnydipper (23 March 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			if UK rescue centres are turning you down for daring to have a job ..
		
Click to expand...

This is a ridiculous policy.  The national rescues would rather their dogs languished indefinitely in a stressful environment than go to a loving, caring home.


----------



## DD (23 March 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			seems that this has been going on for a long time under different guises and rescue centres (since 2014 apparently). hundreds of dogs per month, thousands overall have been brought in and trafficked (because these dogs are NOT being rescued). lots of other 'rescue' centres have been paying her for transporting dogs here. 2 vans containing up to 100 dogs have been found (after being holed up in JF's mum's pub during the raid). she's not a vet or a VN.
		
Click to expand...

sounds that it was just a money making scheme


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 March 2018)

Cahill said:



			also i note many of these dog leg it within a few days in the new home.
		
Click to expand...

Of course they do, they're chuffing traumatised. Fight or flight. They don't have the concept of being 'loved better'.


----------



## stormox (23 March 2018)

I too have noticed many posts under 'Lost Dog' - Adopted from Romania, had him a week, let him off in the woods for a play, never saw him again.....!!
These dogs are mostly feral, having been trapped/caught/picked upon the streets of Romania where they have been living wild, avoiding humans,  living on their wits....
Why would they suddenly become 'mans best friend'when man in the guise of a Romanian Dog Catcher, has long been his worst enemy?


----------



## Clodagh (23 March 2018)

Is there any chance that Brexit might actually result in the stopping of free for all unmonitored importation of dogs?


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 March 2018)

stormox said:



			I too have noticed many posts under 'Lost Dog' - Adopted from Romania, had him a week, let him off in the woods for a play, never saw him again.....!!
These dogs are mostly feral, having been trapped/caught/picked upon the streets of Romania where they have been living wild, avoiding humans,  living on their wits....
Why would they suddenly become 'mans best friend'when man in the guise of a Romanian Dog Catcher, has long been his worst enemy?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, see this all the time.   Poor dogs !


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 March 2018)

BBP said:



			Unusual for armed officers to attend purely on the basis of animal welfare concerns alone, must be some strong intel regarding potential individuals on site (I would have thought!)
		
Click to expand...

Might be something as simple as the resident has a gun licence (farming/shooting type) so there&#8217;s a firearms&#8217; marker on the house. 

I agree with pp that we should stop importing foreign dogs when there are plenty in this country, particularly when the non=house trained street dog is not really a suitable fluffy puppy. I&#8217;m seeing them in local rescues currently.


----------



## conniegirl (23 March 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			Might be something as simple as the resident has a gun licence (farming/shooting type) so theres a firearms marker on the house. 

I agree with pp that we should stop importing foreign dogs when there are plenty in this country, particularly when the non=house trained street dog is not really a suitable fluffy puppy. Im seeing them in local rescues currently.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately whilst there are plenty of uk dogs in rescues those rescues wont adopt out dogs to the vast majority of the population! God help you if you work or have small children, or have a small garden, or are not willing to put up with 400 home visits and visit the center 50+ times, or question why rehoming a elderly mongrel with a dodgey past and an iffy temperament costs more than buying a puppy!

I tried rehoming a dog through several rescues but despite being very knowledgable and providing a good home was always turned down either because I worked or because the dog would be expected to interact with my nieces and nephews on a regular basis. Or because I questioned the £650 adoption fee at one center!

In the end I gave up, bought a 1yr old beagle privately and he is extremely happy and living the life of Riley.


----------



## skinnydipper (24 March 2018)

conniegirl said:



			Unfortunately whilst there are plenty of uk dogs in rescues those rescues won&#8217;t adopt out dogs to the vast majority of the population! God help you if you work .
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately some rescues have a very short sighted approach to rehoming. My sister had provided an excellent home for her rescue dog for 13 years.  She was never put in kennels but looked after by family members who were well known to her.  She was not left for extended periods as my sister works 9-5 and her husband works shifts plus she employed the services of an excellent dog walker, in addition to walks before and after work.  Despite this, when her dog died, she was deemed an unsuitable adopter by the RSPCA and the Dogs Trust as both she and her husband work.  She adopted a dog from a breed rescue. 

I think perhaps some rescues need to review their rehoming policies and look at the quality of the homes being offered.


----------



## stencilface (24 March 2018)

When it comes to rehoming I've found the blue cross to be more realistic than others.


----------



## Red-1 (24 March 2018)

When we wanted one for my mum we ended up buying on Preloved!


----------



## Equi (24 March 2018)

Shame this couldnt happen to AHAR


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 March 2018)

Blackcob! The worms have escaped their can again!


----------



## blackcob (24 March 2018)

Where's the bingo dabber when you need it?!


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 March 2018)

equi said:



			Shame this couldnt happen to AHAR
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree, its just crazy how they are allowed to carry on, openly buying dogs, Kerry CC pound no longer sending them dogs as they have no planning permission and are not fit for purpose yet they are still trading.


----------



## Equi (24 March 2018)

Dobiegirl said:



			I completely agree, its just crazy how they are allowed to carry on, openly buying dogs, Kerry CC pound no longer sending them dogs as they have no planning permission and are not fit for purpose yet they are still trading.
		
Click to expand...

Id love to know how many people donating to them are from Ireland, cause i don't think there is a person here who doesn't know what they are like.


----------



## stormox (25 March 2018)

equi said:



			Id love to know how many people donating to them are from Ireland, cause i don't think there is a person here who doesn't know what they are like.
		
Click to expand...

No one I know in Kerry will have anything to do with AHAR so many of us have had trouble and threats from the manager there. Their latest post showing a dead dog was disgusting but brought in the euros (or maybe i should say dollars, or sterling)!


----------



## Clodagh (25 March 2018)

When did people become so stupid, gullbile and easily led? (Not talking especially of AHAR here, but also these import factories). Has fake news become so prevalent that we can no longer take the time to actually find out if anything is true?

I acknowledge the problems rehoming a British rescue, they do all seem to be staffs and lurchers, which is not what everyone wants. Also the rescue centres complete inablility to admit that a dog being shut alone in a house for 4 hours a day is not better than being in a kennel 23 hours a day. BUT why would a feral dog from the streets somewhere make a good pet? Are all these people taking on these dogs really naive first timers who think a dog who's reactions to life will be more wolf than Fido will be happy in a semi in Dunstable?


----------



## dogcalleddill (25 March 2018)

I`ve always been sceptical about the Romanian rescue trend. However, I`ve unexpectedly ended up with a Romanian dog. He was taken to a shelter as a pup and then brought over here to foster. Another dog in the foster was attacking him so I said I`d take him in until something permanent could be sorted. I`ve ended up keeping him as he is one of the most delightful dogs I`ve ever known. He`s gentle, loving and very eager to please. He was housetrained in two days flat and is dealing well with all the experiences of home life. The one hangover from his past life is that he`s nervous of men. But not all Romanian rescues are feral!


----------



## skinnydipper (25 March 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Also the rescue centres complete inablility to admit that a dog being shut alone in a house for 4 hours a day is not better than being in a kennel 23 hours a day.
		
Click to expand...

I am going to stick my head above the parapet again.

The kennel environment is extremely stressful for a great many dogs, all that barking is enough to drive anyone nuts, plus the possibility of being housed with an inappropriate dog or dogs.  I know the staff do their best but with the best will in the world it is not an ideal environment.  

I adopted a 9 year old Jack Russell whose owner had gone into sheltered housing.  Ben was sitting staring into the corner and would not eat, and this was after he had been moved to a quieter area.  He came home, ate the cats' tea and jumped on the couch like he had always lived here. (the cats ate up a height from then on  )

My late Kitty, EBTx, had severe kennel stress.  She was spinning constantly - out of her mind with distress, and housed a large dog.

and these are only two examples:  there are a lot of dogs who do not do well in kennels.

I think a caring home environment is far preferable to this though I do not agree with dogs being left alone for extended periods, they need to be with their family (pack).  But, just to play devil's advocate, is there a difference between someone going out to work for a* few *hours or someone isolating a dog from its pack for 8 hours overnight?

I was fortunate in that I worked 9-5 and my husband worked permanent nights. Technically the dogs (I only had 2 at that time) were never alone.  They slept with me at night and with my husband during the day.  They were walked before I went to work, when my husband got up at lunch time and again in the evening.  But not everyone is lucky enough to have the same working arrangements, this should not preclude them from adopting a dog - provided they make suitable arrangements.

If someone is determined to own a dog and leave it home alone all day then they will buy a dog privately and do just that.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 March 2018)

I don't want to speak for Clodagh but I think there was a rogue 'not' in there.


----------



## skinnydipper (25 March 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			I don't want to speak for Clodagh but I think there was a rogue 'not' in there.
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, Clodagh.  I must seem determined to fall out with everyone - wait till you see my post on another thread


----------



## Clodagh (25 March 2018)

skinnydipper said:



			Oh sorry, Clodagh.  I must seem determined to fall out with everyone - wait till you see my post on another thread

Click to expand...

No worries at all. I am slightly put out that I cannot find your other contentious post though?


----------



## skinnydipper (25 March 2018)

Clodagh said:



			No worries at all. I am slightly put out that I cannot find your other contentious post though?
		
Click to expand...

That is very gracious of you, Clodagh.  Thank you.

Try the "just going to have a rant" thread.

I obviously have too much time on my hands, I don't know what I did before I found this forum.  It has been a welcome distraction just when I needed it.

Love your comment about the man with the Labrador.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 March 2018)

skinnydipper said:



			I am going to stick my head above the parapet again.

The kennel environment is extremely stressful for a great many dogs, all that barking is enough to drive anyone nuts, plus the possibility of being housed with an inappropriate dog or dogs.  I know the staff do their best but with the best will in the world it is not an ideal environment.  

I adopted a 9 year old Jack Russell whose owner had gone into sheltered housing.  Ben was sitting staring into the corner and would not eat, and this was after he had been moved to a quieter area.  He came home, ate the cats' tea and jumped on the couch like he had always lived here. (the cats ate up a height from then on  )

My late Kitty, EBTx, had severe kennel stress.  She was spinning constantly - out of her mind with distress, and housed a large dog.

and these are only two examples:  there are a lot of dogs who do not do well in kennels.

I think a caring home environment is far preferable to this though I do not agree with dogs being left alone for extended periods, they need to be with their family (pack).  But, just to play devil's advocate, is there a difference between someone going out to work for a* few *hours or someone isolating a dog from its pack for 8 hours overnight?

I was fortunate in that I worked 9-5 and my husband worked permanent nights. Technically the dogs (I only had 2 at that time) were never alone.  They slept with me at night and with my husband during the day.  They were walked before I went to work, when my husband got up at lunch time and again in the evening.  But not everyone is lucky enough to have the same working arrangements, this should not preclude them from adopting a dog - provided they make suitable arrangements.

If someone is determined to own a dog and leave it home alone all day then they will buy a dog privately and do just that.
		
Click to expand...

Your dogs would not have been alone, even if they had not slept with you/your OH, they were together!   Which is by far the best way to keep dogs, imo.


----------



## Velcrobum (25 March 2018)

This makes interesting/awful reading & viewing

www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk/news/4-paws-delivery-driver-accident-1378051


----------



## skinnydipper (25 March 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Your dogs would not have been alone, even if they had not slept with you/your OH, they were together!   Which is by far the best way to keep dogs, imo.
		
Click to expand...

This highlights another problem I have - only one dog at the moment!   Only joking, getting another dog at the moment would not be appropriate but like you I think they benefit from the company of another dog.


----------



## Cecile (29 March 2018)

This organisation posted locally asking for foster carers for dogs, I was totally taken aback with how many people wanted to become a foster carer, I've no idea if it is an excellent organisation or not but everyone was putting their names down to take a dog 

https://m.facebook.com/hopeforromaniandogsUK/?hc_location=ufi


----------



## DD (29 March 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Is there any chance that Brexit might actually result in the stopping of free for all unmonitored importation of dogs?
		
Click to expand...

lets hope so


----------



## Moobli (30 March 2018)

skinnydipper said:



			This highlights another problem I have - only one dog at the moment!   Only joking, getting another dog at the moment would not be appropriate but like you I think they benefit from the company of another dog.
		
Click to expand...

That is an interesting discussion on its own.  I have always had German shepherds and Border collies.  The collies live for work and the GSDs live to be with me.  I haven't had a single dog for many years but actually think my dogs would all prefer to be only dogs.  The only time they really benefit from being together is if I have to leave them alone for any length of time, and even then they don't often play or choose to stay together in the house.


----------



## skinnydipper (31 March 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			That is an interesting discussion on its own.  I have always had German shepherds and Border collies.  The collies live for work and the GSDs live to be with me.  I haven't had a single dog for many years but actually think my dogs would all prefer to be only dogs.  The only time they really benefit from being together is if I have to leave them alone for any length of time, and even then they don't often play or choose to stay together in the house.
		
Click to expand...


I have pondered this.  I think it depends on the personality of the dog and possibly the breed.  You have more experience than me in breed specific traits, mine were an eclectic mix.

I have had a dog who I felt _may_ have been happy to be an "only" dog but she also fitted in well with the others.  I haven't had one that kept itself apart or appeared unhappy. 

I was lucky in that they all got on well together and all enjoyed being part of a pack, it brought out the best in them.  There were a couple whose confidence improved. Some liked to play together and some liked to sleep together, with an odd cat in the bed too. They did have space for solitude if they wished and some took advantage of that at times.  My two lurchers were inseparable, sleeping and playing together.  I had an extremely close bond with my previous GSD but he was also a team player.  Perhaps working lines are more self sufficient, mine have all been pets.  

Sully definitely benefitted from joining a happy, stable pack.  I had 5 dogs when I got him. They educated him in ways that I couldn't.  He learned about safe doggy interaction and to play with other dogs, tug with Kitty (she won every time) and running with the lurchers.  He also learnt self control as he had to wait his turn when I threw the ball.

I am used to having a multi dog household and I miss that.  When I was down to 3 I didn't get another because 2 were elderly and it would have been unfair.  

Sully has adapted well to being an only dog, in fact I think he prefers to have all the attention, but perhaps he is missing the canine company and play - if only he could talk.  He looked for Chloe when I came home from the vets without her, he adored her. 

Although the other dogs were no trouble on a walk, I did monitor everyone and did not appreciate how much easier it is to supervise just one.  If there is a silver lining, its having only one dog to clean after a muddy walk.


----------



## conniegirl (31 March 2018)

skinnydipper said:



			Although the other dogs were no trouble on a walk, I did monitor everyone and did not appreciate how much easier it is to supervise just one.  If there is a silver lining, its having only one dog to clean after a muddy walk.
		
Click to expand...

Yes now that I have only one small, short haired dog (a beagle) I definitely do NOT miss washing multiple very large very hairy dogs (golden retrievers) 

My beagle is happy enough on his own during the day, we&#8217;ve had cameras on him and apart from occasionaly barking at the postman or tipping the bin to check for food he spends 99% of his day asleep on the sofa.


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2018)

I think having an older, well behaved/trained adult definitely helps teach a young pup good manners when they first come home and also losing a single dog and having no dog in the house can be unbearable when your life revolves around your animal, so for those reasons alone I think I will always have two.  The ideal for me is getting a pup when my current dog starts slowing down.  The flip side is that dogs will often act differently when in a pack and can turn a deaf ear to their owner if the other dogs are more alluring than recalling or listening to the human!

Less mud and hair around the house and car is a definite advantage of a single dog.


----------



## skinnydipper (31 March 2018)

Unfortunately, with his reactivity, Sully would not be a good example for a pup or young dog and I would not want his behaviour to be emulated.  It did cross my mind to try and rehome a mature steady bitch but decided against it, his health and behaviour need my attention.  I cannot imagine life without a dog.


----------

